# Inbetriebnahme Beckhoff TwinCAT NC Antriebe



## mike_roh_soft (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Inbetriebnahmeanleitung für Beckhoff Antriebe und er TwinCAT NC?

Es wäre auch eine Doku mit Erklärung der Grundbegriffe sehr hilfreich.

Schulungsunterlagen oder ähnliches?

Konkret:
Ich muss bald einen AX5201 inbetriebnehmen und hatte vorher nur mit Rexroth-Antrieben (IndraWorks DS) unter S7 Kontakt.
Deshalb ist für mich die Einbindung ins tsm-file, Konfiguration im tsm-file, Verknüpfungen in Anwenderprogramm und die Ansteuerung aus dem Anwenderprogramm Neuland!

Hoffe auf gute Infos...

Gruß Mike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (7 Juli 2011)

Ich habe hier mal ne Seite über Basics zum Gesamtthema TwinCAT mit all seinen Komponenten mit unter auch NC etc.

http://www.beckhoff.co.uk/english.asp?download/software.htm&anker=NC


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Juli 2011)

Frag am besten direkt bei Beckhoff. Soon AX5000 ist im Vergleich zu anderen Antrieben nicht so trivial.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du direkt Online auf der Steuerung verbunden bist und der AX am EtherCAT aktiv ist.
Dann einfach einscannen und den Anweisungen folgen.
Was für Motoren sind dran? Wenn's keine von Beckhoff sind und die in der Typenliste des DriveManagers (der Konfigurationssoftware) nicht enthalten sind, muss von Beckhoff erst eine XML Datei für den Motor erstellt werden. Sonst hast du praktisch keine Chance das Ding in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe du hast Erfahrungen mit der Beckhoff NC. Falls nicht, besuch besser gleich eine Schulung.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (7 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ja wie es aussieht kommt hier nächste Woche ein Beckhoff-Spezi ins Haus der mal paar Achsen in Betrieb nimmt.

Im obigen Link stehn schon paar gute Manual dabei!

Danke trotzdem...

Learnng by doing


----------

